#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik trava sem conectividade

## DavidRibeirosilva

Ola Amigos boa tarde! ver se alguém pode me ajudar!

É o seguinte cenário, recebo link da minha operadora via pppoe AP Ubiquiti 23dbi "instalado na minha casa o link configurado direto na rb pppoe client, configurei na minha rb da seguinte forma:

Link da Operadora AP Ubiquit 23 dbi (Lan gerenciamento 192.168.1.10)
ether 01 - Link da operadora pppoe client
ether 02 - Dhcp Server (rede interna clientes 10.0.2.1/24) -> AP UNIFI (Lan de gerenciamento Ip 192.168.200.12) 
ether 03 - pppoe server (rede interna clientes 10.0.3.1/24)-> wan - Ap TpLink (Lan de gerenciamento ip 10.50.255.3)

Obs: tudo funciona mas depois de um tempo trava o mikrotik, so funciona quando reinicio o mesmo.... pode ser que, o ip de gerenciamento da unifi e o ip do ap da operadora na faixa 192.168 pode está impactando ou pode ser que minha operadora tem alguma regra no firewall que bloqueia minha rb, segundo a mesma não tem!

agradeço desde de já

----------


## ConsultorTik

Para te responder preciso entender melhor sua rede, qual rb utiliza?

Atenciosamente: Dzyan Mendes - CEO at ConsultorTik Soluitons
https://consultortik.com.br
T: (35) 9.9853-4244

----------

